
John Lewis has died - enraged_camel
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/17/john-lewis-obit-civil-rights-congress-036212
======
wslack
He was my representative before redistricting.

If you don't know his story, it's worth taking the time. He got himself beat
up to unconsciousness so that the rest of the United States would not be able
to ignore the brutality of its racist South.

~~~
freeqaz
Thanks for this. Read his Wikipedia page[0] and a few blue links. Crazy how
wild the 60s were with racism! The police did nothing to stop mobs because of
people riding on a bus... Mind blowing

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lewis_(civil_rights_leade...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lewis_\(civil_rights_leader\))

------
systemvoltage
Big loss at one of the most pressing time in American history. Here he is
advocating non-violence and peaceful protests and wishing well to the people
of Hong Kong:
[https://twitter.com/RepTomSuozzi/status/1187375246204162053](https://twitter.com/RepTomSuozzi/status/1187375246204162053)

------
mandeepj
Worth mentioning about another civil rights leader whom we had lost few months
ago - Elijah Cummings.

Edit -

I was waiting for Obama's statement, and here it's -
[https://medium.com/@BarackObama/my-statement-on-the-
passing-...](https://medium.com/@BarackObama/my-statement-on-the-passing-of-
rep-john-lewis-fa86761cd964)

~~~
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
FYI just in case you're not a native English speaker, you generally can't end
a sentence with the contraction "it's."

The actual reason is much more complex than the simple rule of thumb, but if
you're interested in a thorough explanation:
[https://english.stackexchange.com/a/2547](https://english.stackexchange.com/a/2547)

~~~
mandeepj
Hey! I'll keep that in mind. Thank you so much for taking your time to correct
me and sharing the details.

------
kchoudhu
He was 80 when he died and not all that young when he took a stand.

We are closer to barbarity in time and in fact than we are comfortable
acknowledging. Vale.

~~~
rayiner
If Bill Gates has been born black in my Maryland county, he’d have gone to
segregated schools until high school.

------
hairofadog
By coincidence John Lewis’s graphic-novel memoir _March_ was released around
the time of the 2016 U.S. presidential election, and it made me feel
optimistic in what otherwise felt like a dark winter. I can’t recommend it
highly enough.

------
ianai
He lived the fight for justice and equality through almost or all of
modernity. His weapons were his will, his strength to face violence with
nonviolence, the truth of equality, the evil realities of racism, and justice,
and nonviolent protests. And he was a politician. House Representatives are
not graced with the immunities US Senators are. To my knowledge, John Lewis
never once was investigated let alone found guilty of offense as a
Representative. His is an example for generations to follow - and he did lead
generations.

I genuinely hope to see an America someday in my life which expects and
enforces the highest of its politicians again. There was a time where being a
politician was respectable and honorable. It’s the position they should hold.
I hope we regain that societal cohesion again. I think John Lewis was one such
politician.

He is missed.

------
alexbrower
Another reminder of the importance of taking the periodic, thoughtful moment
to document the type of imprint each of us would like to have left on this
world once we're gone.

------
hdlothia
Rip to a great man

------
cafard
Quite a man.

------
seneca
I didn't align with the man politically, but I admire how much of his life he
spent working to improve this country for others. A life well lived.

~~~
reureu
He's known politically for ending racial segregation.

~~~
jeremiahhs
He did many things in Congress unrelated to civil rights. Those votes are not
in alignment with many, who still respect him.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Which votes?

~~~
jeremiahhs
This is not a place to go into points of disagreement.

